

Is the hack culture exclusive to tech start-ups? - flaviotsf
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/e224f6cef5d4

======
lchitnis
Of course it's not only exclusive to tech startups...the word 'hack' has been
commonly used to describe any Macguyver-esque resourcefulness for quite some
time now.

I think non-tech corporations would benefit tremendously from more idea
brainstorming 'hackathon' events -- which wouldn't exactly favor the upper
echelons of management in their rigid roles (within even more rigid management
structures). The whole point of any type of hackathon is to come up with
disruptive results, which shake up product lines or the heart of the product
itself, among other things.

I believe corporations can achieve this by keeping management smaller and more
flexible, with the goal of being more open-minded towards new or radical
ideas. Only then can these ideas be implemented, and rapidly so.

